# USB port.......amps?



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Has anyone tried using an Apple Ipad through the USB port AND...does it supply enough amps (2.1+ A.) to support charging the Ipad? Evidently, the Ipad is a power hog and requires a higher than normal amperage to charge. I did check to see if *this topic* has been discussed already, but I did'nt see one.


----------



## Rob (Feb 24, 2011)

iPad connects just fine for me but does not charge. Charges my phone though.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Rob said:


> iPad connects just fine for me but does not charge. Charges my phone though.


Thanks, Rob.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

yeah the charge on the USB is the slow charge rate which means its not enough for an ipad.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I went and bought a car charger and it works great I'm going on a 6 hour trip up north, I'm watching movies and going on the web so will see if the charge is good to hold.


----------



## Back2Chevy (May 22, 2012)

The USB will charge my Kindle Paperwhite and my wife's ipod touch, but will not charge her ipad mini. Both the ipod and ipad will connect through the USB to play through the radio. The ipad will charge using a USB charger plugged into the 12v port in the dash.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Auxiliary cigar type sockets will handle up to 25 amps, that should handle your Ipad. Wife wanted an Ipad 4 for her birthday. Came with a wall power supply and the special cord. Also got her a 12V adapter and the same type of cord, $$$$$. That we keep in the console in our Cruze.

Trying to think of something more worthless than an Ipad with a dead battery. Still thinking. 

Ha, when she wasn't looking, opened that case with my finger nails to peek in to see the battery back, not a reason in the world they couldn't have used a snap in battery pack, Just trying to be greedy, I guess. But she loves her Ipad.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

How bout a map without a compass . a knife with out a fork . a lake with out water . last and most important a wife with out her dumbpad to occupy her fidgeting .


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

I was trying to use my Samsung S4 Active to navigate me with google maps for my Uber and Ola work. GPS, wifi/mobile networks enabled in Location Settings for location accuracy (essential). Even if I press the on/off button to shutdown the screen, it would drain my smartphones battery fast! I used my friends 1 amp charger, it barely kept up very very slowly charging, at best. Got a 2.4amp charger that goes into the 12v socket and it solved my problem. Phone gets hot during navigation, its remaining life I do not expect to be much longer being a 5+ year old phone.


----------

